

Suggest HN: Can HN take itself a step further? - subnetvj

I love HN as it is right now. But, I think HN can become even more interesting. 
Can the submissions be classified under different categories, like startup, programming, physics etc.
Some kind of tagging might help too.
======
dangrossman
HN is not a community-built website, so in the most direct sense, no it can't
take itself a step further. It sounds like you are looking for reddit. Join,
unsubscribe from the default crap (pictures, funny, etc) and subscribe to
r/programming, r/physics, etc.

